# Facebook Faux Pas



## cement (Jun 2, 2010)

fired for facebook



> People are still learning that what they post on "private" Facebook pages is not as private as they may think. And some are learning it the hard way, after being fired from their jobs because of their posts. The question this raises is less about whether employers can do this and more about whether they should.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

I think people should have the sense to not bitch about their job openly anywhere, facebook especially.. I try and be careful.

I have a friend on fb who works at a *tire store* and he randomly post pictures of peoples cars, usually hey look at this pig sty and such, if the wrong person sees that I am sure he is going to be a gonner...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 2, 2010)

People put way too much of their personal business out there.

&lt;--no FB and not likely to ever have one


----------



## cement (Jun 2, 2010)

&lt;--barely has a computer


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

&lt;---- just started an eb.com "fan page"

I need to work on the logo though...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 2, 2010)

cement said:


> &lt;--barely has a computer


That's like a woman saying that she's "barely pregnant". Either you are or are not. 1 or 0. On or off. There is no in between.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't understand the ranting being done on Facebook in general. Does it really make you feel better to let everyone know about your problems? People should get a clue and realize that while they do have freedom to say whatever they want, the still have to live with the consequences that come with it.

&lt;-----Has Facebook.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2010)

just created a fb page about a month ago to post updated pictures of minisnick for familyand friends. easier than sending a bunch of emails out


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 2, 2010)

The subject waitress should not have been fired IMO. She got stiffed and the restaturant should recognize that. They should've quietly asked to remove the post and let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## MechGuy (Jun 2, 2010)

I use FB alot to keep up with family and old friends. There are some drawbacks, like people from high school who never talked to you then suddenly wanting to "friend" you... and of course the whole getting fired thing. Just don't be an idiot on there and you won't get into trouble!


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 2, 2010)

I just read the article (yea, I posted without reading it) and that happened at the Brixx in downtown Charlotte. I remember it in the paper a few weeks back and it wasn't that big a deal locally. Now it's all over the internet.


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate Facebook. I don't like that fact that certain females have the opportunity to put a name to a face. That's why my picture on it is photoshopped.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 2, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> The subject waitress should not have been fired IMO. She got stiffed and the restaturant should recognize that. They should've quietly asked to remove the post and let sleeping dogs lie.


I can't tell if she got stiffed or not. If it was a $20 tab, that was a nice tip. Waitstaff has adopted the entitlement mentality like crazy.

And if it was a buffet (I don't know if that Brixx has one or not), then she's really out of line. 3hours is not atypical at all.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the worst thing I've ever posted about work was when one of the bosses sent out an email to a TON of contractors with my name wrong in it... since then I've pretty much had to change my name, thinking about getting business cards with it, but it turned out to be this huge funny joke and I didn't post anything that I didn't say to his face 

Although FB can cause a lot of drama, it does provide a great benefit for people who live completly isolated from their friends and family. My mom checks my post every morning to make sure I've gotten my day started, we use it to message about important stuff like my sisters upcomming wedding or my husbands run this past weekend (I think I posted updates like every two or three hours this weekend), I can upload photos and share them with EVERYONE all at once, get quick updates via chat from my cousins and friends, play games, stalk people... you know... fun stuff....

I'm quite the sarcastic/funny person, so anyone who knows me knows that there is probably an inside joke somewhere in a post they don't understand... but I'm also used to opsec, not wanting people to know I'm home alone for extended times (one of my big pet peeves is when wives post about their husbands being deployed and how much the miss them on ANY internet form) and like to think I'm the queen of vaugeness when it comes to posting negativly about anything. I think it helps being friends with my parents on there though... anything I post has to be mom and dad friendly!

Then again everyone makes mistakes, mis-judgements and bad decisions.... you live with them and move on with the consequences...


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 2, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I can't tell if she got stiffed or not. If it was a $20 tab, that was a nice tip. Waitstaff has adopted the entitlement mentality like crazy.
> And if it was a buffet (I don't know if that Brixx has one or not), then she's really out of line. 3hours is not atypical at all.


$5 for an extra hour of work past the end of a shift is unreasonable, 25% of the bill or not. I'm not saying she should be making fatty money as a waitress, but three hours at some crummy restaurant, having to work late, and getting essentially nothing for it is bogus. It's certainly not wise to vent like that publicly (I have a FB account but rarely post anything, and everything is locked down for friends only - random people can't even find me on there) but firing? Out of line.


----------



## summit550 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whta this Facebook I've herad so much about?

Who's the authour?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 3, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> The subject waitress should not have been fired IMO. She got stiffed and the restaturant should recognize that. They should've quietly asked to remove the post and let sleeping dogs lie.


I think the restaurant has little understanding how "social media" works. Regardless of their apparently absolute right to fire the waitress, they're doing a lot more harm to their company than she did. While "there's no such thing as bad publicity" applies to actors and actresses, it sure doesn't apply to restaurants. They've turned the smallest of pimples into a full blown case of the hemorrhoids.!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if she got stiffed or not. If it was a $20 tab, that was a nice tip. Waitstaff has adopted the entitlement mentality like crazy.
> ...


In the same light, do you work your 9 to 5 each and every day? If you work over, do you get paid overtime? I don't. Sometimes that's just part of the job. I get paid my salary regardless of whether I work 40 or 100 hours each week.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> In the same light, do you work your 9 to 5 each and every day? If you work over, do you get paid overtime? I don't. Sometimes that's just part of the job. I get paid my salary regardless of whether I work 40 or 100 hours each week.



Well, you'll never make fatty money that way.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > In the same light, do you work your 9 to 5 each and every day? If you work over, do you get paid overtime? I don't. Sometimes that's just part of the job. I get paid my salary regardless of whether I work 40 or 100 hours each week.
> ...


He likes working for "free".


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2010)

facebook isnt all bad, I have met up with friends from long ago and gone diving together, its helping throw a welcome home party for a friend of mine who just got back from Iraq, and of course it gives me something to do while sitting at red lights 

at work those of us who do public appearances, speaking, and TV stuff were all told to be very careful about what we put on there and not to put anything work related up... I have taken that info to heart!


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


Yeah. What a loser!

Wait minute. what? :huh:


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> In the same light, do you work your 9 to 5 each and every day? If you work over, do you get paid overtime? I don't. Sometimes that's just part of the job. I get paid my salary regardless of whether I work 40 or 100 hours each week.


Well it's more like 7 to 3:30 for me, but anything over 40 I get time and a half. I don't have my PE yet (hopefully that'll change in the next day or two) and as such, I'm non-exempt from OT. Maintaining an appropriate hourly wage is important. Working well over 40 hours a week without additional compensation, OT exempt or not, isn't very smart.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


Also, whether she worked past her shift was a decision she and/or the restaurant made, not the customers. They are just there for a meal and are probably unaware of staff schedules. She was pissed and ranted at the wrong people.

We went into a restaurant one time, aparrently five minutes before the waitress's shif was over. She was so pushy for us to hurry up and order, then to hurry up and eat, that she went tipless. We didn't go back, either.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The subject waitress should not have been fired IMO. She got stiffed and the restaturant should recognize that. They should've quietly asked to remove the post and let sleeping dogs lie.
> ...


I want to know where a couple can get dinner and lounge for 3 hours for $20.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 3, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


I've done it before with three people. Always at a buffet, usually chinese but also at CiCi's.

With a couple it can easily be done at a mexican restaurant as well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 3, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> People put way too much of their personal business out there.
> &lt;--no FB and not likely to ever have one


That's kinda how I feel too.

The rule of thumb I learned about posting or emailing random public stuff is that if you'd be embarassed to see it printed on the front page of the NY Times, don't post it.

Forget where I learned that, but the point is valid.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 3, 2010)

I love facebook....my only problem is having 5-6 women that I've gone out with recently as friends, and trying to make sure none of them comment on something we did together on my wall! I'm pretty sure that none of them are on here. lol


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> Well it's more like 7 to 3:30 for me, but anything over 40 I get time and a half. I don't have my PE yet (hopefully that'll change in the next day or two) and as such, I'm non-exempt from OT. Maintaining an appropriate hourly wage is important. *Working well over 40 hours a week without additional compensation, OT exempt or not, isn't very smart*.


Sure thing, chief.  If you're in the up-and-coming group of young engineers (like myself), being seen as not willing to put in extra hours to get a job done can be harmful to your career. Then again, if you're already making fatty money and are comfortable with where you are OR you have a job that only takes 40 hours per week to do, working more than 40 hours per week may not be the best thing in the world.


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 3, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I love facebook....my only problem is having 5-6 women that I've gone out with recently as friends, and trying to make sure none of them comment on something we did together on my wall! I'm pretty sure that none of them are on here. lol



To me that seems like sweet problem to have. *High Five* Very nice!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

I have just enough random friends from so many different aspects of my life that facebook makes it easy to keep in touch with them. Also, because there are so many different people on there, if I don't want everyone to know what's going on, I won't post it. Kinda like the wife's boob job. There are a few family and friends who know about it, but I don't need to share it with some of my long-lost highschool buddies. Or like going through the job search/interview process. I have a few co-workers as friends who I DEFINATELY didn't want to see what I was doing, so it wasn't posted. Also, I am involved in a criminal investigation (work for the Sherrif's office), so I need to make sure everything I have posted can't be used against me to discredit the last 6 months of work as a consultant/witness.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's more like 7 to 3:30 for me, but anything over 40 I get time and a half. I don't have my PE yet (hopefully that'll change in the next day or two) and as such, I'm non-exempt from OT. Maintaining an appropriate hourly wage is important. *Working well over 40 hours a week without additional compensation, OT exempt or not, isn't very smart*.
> ...


If you aren't able to get your job done in 40 hours, you're either inefficient or your employer is taking advantage of you (or both). Accepting abuse and asking for more of it isn't being "professional," it's diluting the value of engineers everywhere.

I know, employers are using "the economy" as an excuse for why everyone should put in an extra 20 hours a week on top of pay cuts, as a stick and saying "you should just be thankful you still have a job." Life's too short to work yourself to death, particularly when you aren't being properly compensated for it.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> That's kinda how I feel too.
> The rule of thumb I learned about posting or emailing random public stuff is that if you'd be embarassed to see it printed on the front page of the NY Times, don't post it.
> 
> Forget where I learned that, but the point is valid.


It was less specific (no NY Times reference) but I've heard the same line of advice. The point of "don't put anything out there that you don't mind _everyone_ knowing" was driven home recently when I found out an ex I'd broken up with two years prior had been stalking me online and actually contacted the girl I'm dating (somehow figured out who she was from pictures I posted of us skiing). Creepiest thing I've ever had to deal with.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> If you aren't able to get your job done in 40 hours, you're either inefficient or your employer is taking advantage of you (or both). Accepting abuse and asking for more of it isn't being "professional," it's diluting the value of engineers everywhere.
> I know, employers are using "the economy" as an excuse for why everyone should put in an extra 20 hours a week on top of pay cuts, as a stick and saying "you should just be thankful you still have a job." Life's too short to work yourself to death, particularly when you aren't being properly compensated for it.


When you're responsible for over $1 billion worth of gas and steam turbines that supply power and steam for a site that has a gross profit of over $6 million each and every day, you will not advance very far if you have the attitude of "I put in my 40 hours so I'm going home". Something tells me that those who don't work any time over 40 hours per week do not involve themselves in turnarounds or major outages. Deferring responsibilities and not being a leader in your role / department is not "professional".

My company isn't using the economy as an excuse. Extra hours are our personal choices on this site to get our equipment up and running. And if whoever has responsibility for a turnaround or outage is not available for any decision and that subsequently delays the RTO date, it will be duly noted for the annual review. Money lost for the company due to a weak work ethic is money / opportunities lost for the employee.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> When you're responsible for over $1 billion worth of gas and steam turbines that supply power and steam for a site that has a gross profit of over $6 million each and every day, you will not advance very far if you have the attitude of "I put in my 40 hours so I'm going home". Something tells me that those who don't work any time over 40 hours per week do not involve themselves in turnarounds or major outages. Deferring responsibilities and not being a leader in your role / department is not "professional".
> My company isn't using the economy as an excuse. Extra hours are our personal choices on this site to get our equipment up and running. And if whoever has responsibility for a turnaround or outage is not available for any decision and that subsequently delays the RTO date, it will be duly noted for the annual review. Money lost for the company due to a weak work ethic is money / opportunities lost for the employee.


If you're putting in the time and taking the responsibility, I certainly hope you're being adequately compensated. You say money lost for the company is money lost for the employee...so are you getting fatty (five-figure) bonuses as a result?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, I give in. You win. I'm just a slave in my company working long hours for little pay. Performing my role's duties as defined really does warrant a seven-figure salary and five-digit bonuses. I don't know why I keep working for these abusive slave drivers.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Bean said:
> 
> 
> > If you aren't able to get your job done in 40 hours, you're either inefficient or your employer is taking advantage of you (or both). Accepting abuse and asking for more of it isn't being "professional," it's diluting the value of engineers everywhere.
> ...


Good point, and if you feel you are adequately rewarded, that's cool.

But I kinda see what bean's getting at. I once interviewed at a company and they asked if I'd be willing to put in 50 hour weeks, routinely. I said yeah, if the compensation was 25% above what they advertsied. Didn't get the job, but didn't want it at that level of salary.

It is all a personal decision. I prefer to do my 40 and go home, so I seek those jobs.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Ok, I give in. You win. I'm just a slave in my company working long hours for little pay. Performing my role's duties as defined really does warrant a seven-figure salary and five-digit bonuses. I don't know why I keep working for these abusive slave drivers.


I never even said six-figure. Let's say absolute bare-minimum appropriate base salary for an EIT with the level of responsibility you're claiming is $50k. I'm assuming you're regularly working at least 50 hours a week. A $10k bonus at that point is them getting off cheap. Maybe you like working too much, that's fine and that's your choice; unfortunately, doing so without demanding adequate compensation hurts the situation for the rest of us.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

1) I'm a PE who doesn't get any additional pay for being a PE. I did it on my own accord knowing fully well that I would get nothing back from my company. I do not do anything PE related for the company, so I shoudn't be getting paid more.

2) You assumed incorrectly about the 50 hours. I routinely work 40 hour weeks. However, when we have outages on turbines or other equipment that cost $10 million, I'm more willing to work extra hours, if needed, to make sure there are no hiccups in the operation.

3) Our bonuses are based on our performance in a given year. If they are "getting off cheap", so be it. I know my worth and I know what other companies have offered me.

4) My choices make little to no difference in how other employers view you. I work for a chemical company. Others here work for the government or consulting firms. If anyone here honestly believes a chemical plant's salary for an engineer affects the salary of another sector, such as government, to an extent which you are leading me to believe, I'll stop eating PB&amp;J sandwiches for a week. For example, after graduation in 2002 I was offered two jobs, one government and one industrial. Industrial offered me a 40% higher salary.


----------



## MGX (Jun 3, 2010)

Is he back?


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> 2) You assumed incorrectly about the 50 hours. I routinely work 40 hour weeks. However, when we have outages on turbines or other equipment that cost $10 million, I'm more willing to work extra hours, if needed, to make sure there are no hiccups in the operation.


Ah I see, you just wanted to pointlessly argue. Regularly working 40 hour weeks and having an occasional week of 50 because something major comes up is entirely different from regularly working 50+ hours at a 40-hour salary. Guess which of the two your posts gave the impression you were doing?


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2010)

MGX said:


> Is he back?



With no spelling errors and mostly correct grammatical structure? Unlikely.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Supe said:


> With no spelling errors and mostly correct grammatical structure? Unlikely.


I was going to point that out. I have generally-similar views on the employer-employee relationship as rrpearso and _love_ the term "fatty money," but I'm a bit better at expressing myself than he is/was.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> Ah I see, you just wanted to pointlessly argue. Regularly working 40 hour weeks and having an occasional week of 50 because something major comes up is entirely different from regularly working 50+ hours at a 40-hour salary. Guess which of the two your posts gave the impression you were doing?


You're right. I simply wanted to pointlessly argue.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm glad we could come to an understanding.

So, any other interesting tales of TMI on Facebook coming back to bite people in the ass?


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> I'm glad we could come to an understanding.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Supe said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > Is he back?
> ...


Also, Bean was around before rppearso or ironman. So, unless he is a prequel, it's unlikely.


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 3, 2010)

Haha. That would be epic if it was a prequel.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Haha. That would be epic if it was a prequel.


Master troller indeed.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm amused that the thought even came up.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I give in. You win. I'm just a slave in my company working long hours for little pay. Performing my role's duties as defined really does warrant a seven-figure salary and five-digit bonuses. I don't know why I keep working for these abusive slave drivers.
> ...



DUDE...I would LOVE to see you make ANY demands these days!!! It's certainly a sellers market right now, and it will be for some time. I hired a guy that had been laid off by the company that we both worked for. Every job he applied for that paid him about $20k below what he WAS making, there were approximately 100 applicants. so.....unless you know something about economics that no one else knows, you're probably very lucky to have a job right now, assuming you have one.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> DUDE...I would LOVE to see you make ANY demands these days!!! It's certainly a sellers market right now, and it will be for some time. I hired a guy that had been laid off by the company that we both worked for. Every job he applied for that paid him about $20k below what he WAS making, there were approximately 100 applicants. so.....unless you know something about economics that no one else knows, you're probably very lucky to have a job right now, assuming you have one.


I do have a job, but would go funemployed rather than take yet another pay cut at this point. Life's too short to work for free when there's dry singletrack or fresh snow. That probably won't be necessary though, one guy I worked with here passed the PE last year, our employer wouldn't give him a dime extra, and he left for a fatty raise (&gt;50%).


----------



## frazil (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE...I would LOVE to see you make ANY demands these days!!! It's certainly a sellers market right now, and it will be for some time. I hired a guy that had been laid off by the company that we both worked for. Every job he applied for that paid him about $20k below what he WAS making, there were approximately 100 applicants. so.....unless you know something about economics that no one else knows, you're probably very lucky to have a job right now, assuming you have one.
> ...



you do know if you "Quit" your job you can't collect unemployment?? So, unless you're set for retirement, you're probably stuck even if they DO give you another pay cut. I will also say that at some point that will turn around, and the companies that treat thier employees the best will be able to keep the good staff they have, better than the ones that take too much advantage of the downturn. The company I was with will no doubt struggle when things get better.

On the ORIGINAL note.....another good thing about working for yourself...I can insult anyone I want on FB!!! No HR department here looking over my shoulders! lol


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 3, 2010)

the three day weekend really made me actually think about retirement a little bit.....


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> you do know if you "Quit" your job you can't collect unemployment?? So, unless you're set for retirement, you're probably stuck even if they DO give you another pay cut. I will also say that at some point that will turn around, and the companies that treat thier employees the best will be able to keep the good staff they have, better than the ones that take too much advantage of the downturn. The company I was with will no doubt struggle when things get better.
> On the ORIGINAL note.....another good thing about working for yourself...I can insult anyone I want on FB!!! No HR department here looking over my shoulders! lol


I'm aware. I'd tell them to lay me off if it came to another pay cut with even more added responsibility; if they wouldn't, I'd stop performing the duties that are above the scope of my job description (I'm currently performing the job of someone 2-3 levels above where I am now - a 45-60% pay raise would be required to get me where I should be, per their own pay scales). I don't think it'll come to that though, we already know what pay cuts we're dealing with for the next year and I can't imagine being around here to find out what comes next, unless I get that fatty raise.

I can't find it right now, but something like 60-70% of people are planning on leaving their current positions as soon as the economy turns around. All the retraining that's going to be needed is going to slow things down quite a bit.


----------



## ironman (Jun 3, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I don't understand the ranting being done on Facebook in general. Does it really make you feel better to let everyone know about your problems? People should get a clue and realize that while they do have freedom to say whatever they want, the still have to live with the consequences that come with it.
> &lt;-----Has Facebook.


Free speach means that its free of negitive consequences. Using that logic you could say the chineese have free speach, they can say what ever they want .... and then pay the consequences, which is really not free speach. Free speach disappeared a long time ago and will only get worse with this new supreme court ruling.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 3, 2010)

I just want to have sex with the misses, play with my child, walk the dog and make a little money. Maybe not in that order. Nowhere does Facebook come into play there.

Better ways than FB to poast pics on the web. Why go there and see how old and scary the hot chicks from high school got! It's better to remember those ladies as hot!


----------



## Paul S (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> I'm aware. I'd tell them to lay me off if it came to another pay cut with even more added responsibility; if they wouldn't, I'd stop performing the duties that are above the scope of my job description (I'm currently performing the job of someone 2-3 levels above where I am now - a 45-60% pay raise would be required to get me where I should be, per their own pay scales). I don't think it'll come to that though, we already know what pay cuts we're dealing with for the next year and I can't imagine being around here to find out what comes next, unless I get that fatty raise.
> I can't find it right now, but something like 60-70% of people are planning on leaving their current positions as soon as the economy turns around. All the retraining that's going to be needed is going to slow things down quite a bit.


Why would am employer want to lay you off if you stop performing your duties? That employer would still be paying you through unemployment, so they would most likely opt to fire you.

I now see why you are criticizing Master slackers work ethics, you just pointed out that you work 2-3 levels above yourself and should have a 45-60% pay raise. Sounds like you are the one getting screwed and doing way more work than you should be according to your logic, not Master slacker. You really should quit.


----------



## ironman (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > you do know if you "Quit" your job you can't collect unemployment?? So, unless you're set for retirement, you're probably stuck even if they DO give you another pay cut. I will also say that at some point that will turn around, and the companies that treat thier employees the best will be able to keep the good staff they have, better than the ones that take too much advantage of the downturn. The company I was with will no doubt struggle when things get better.
> ...


Yep I agree, you could even go so far as calculate what you should be making per hour and only work the number of hours you are being paid for so just leave at like 2pm, I would need that time to look for a new job or get a second job to pick up the slack from the pay cut anyways, my mortgage does not care about pay cuts, if worse came to worse you could go over seas for a year or 2 and take your wife with you and come back after the economy recovers. When the economy picks up you will see places go out of buisness and utilities will have to restructure.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 3, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I just want to have sex with the misses, play with my child, walk the dog and make a little money. Maybe not in that order. Nowhere does Facebook come into play there.
> Better ways than FB to poast pics on the web. Why go there and see how old and scary the hot chicks from high school got! It's better to remember those ladies as hot!



Really?? Walking the dog is that important?


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Why would am employer want to lay you off if you stop performing your duties? That employer would still be paying you through unemployment, so they would most likely opt to fire you.
> I now see why you are criticizing Master slackers work ethics, you just pointed out that you work 2-3 levels above yourself and should have a 45-60% pay raise. Sounds like you are the one getting screwed and doing way more work than you should be according to your logic, not Master slacker. You really should quit.


Can't fire someone for doing their job as agreed upon, and not expect that person to receive unemployment. Like I said I doubt it would come to that, and I'd be miserable anyway - doing only the work made for a kid right out of school would bore me to tears.

I don't mind it too much because the work is decently enjoyable, I can easily bike to work every day, and I get OT if things get busy. Even better, by doing the work I'm doing now, I can beef up my resume (to aid in getting that fatty money) in addition to not working under one the worst human beings I've ever had the displeasure of meeting. I'm going on vacation in a few weeks and, assuming I passed the PE, I'll be full-bore job hunting as soon as I'm back.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> Can't fire someone for doing their job as agreed upon, and not expect that person to receive unemployment.


Unless you have a contract you are employed at will, and if you are not performing they can fire you.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Can't fire someone for doing their job as agreed upon, and not expect that person to receive unemployment.
> ...


The word they associate with your termination is irrelevant. The reasons behind it are all that matters - sort of like calling someone an Office Manager doesn't exempt them from OT under FLSA. Someone "fired" who has performed up to the job description given to that individual by his/her employer will be considered as terminated without cause, and will be eligible for unemployment insurance benefits.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 3, 2010)

Bean said:


> The word they associate with your termination is irrelevant. The reasons behind it are all that matters - sort of like calling someone an Office Manager doesn't exempt them from OT under FLSA. Someone "fired" who has performed up to the job description given to that individual by his/her employer will be considered as terminated without cause, and will be eligible for unemployment insurance benefits.


Bean, I sit corrected. You can be fired for under performing and still receive unemployment. If it is a misconduct based firing then you will most likely be denied unemployment.

Good luck in your job searching.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Labor law is an interesting thing. Thanks for the well wishes; hopefully I won't need the luck in a job search as I'd much prefer to stay here, but unfortunately that probably isn't realistic. Job hunting is such a PITA.


----------



## ironman (Jun 5, 2010)

Employers having hiring practices based on facebook or any other internet social medium just shows how much power corporations have taken back since anti trust laws and derivitive gambling laws. It almost seems as if HR has to do some pretty bad stuff in order to get called out and then good luck having the resources to fight it while you are unemployed.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 5, 2010)

ironman said:


> Employers having hiring practices based on facebook or any other internet social medium just shows how much power corporations have taken back since anti trust laws and derivitive gambling laws. It almost seems as if HR has to do some pretty bad stuff in order to get called out and then good luck having the resources to fight it while you are unemployed.



What??


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 5, 2010)

Paul S said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > Employers having hiring practices based on facebook or any other internet social medium just shows how much power corporations have taken back since anti trust laws and derivitive gambling laws. It almost seems as if HR has to do some pretty bad stuff in order to get called out and then good luck having the resources to fight it while you are unemployed.
> ...


Cliffnotes: Wife wouldn't let me put it in her pooper.


----------



## cement (Jun 5, 2010)

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Paul S (Jun 5, 2010)

You mean the ex-wife with cancer, right?

He is still trying to tell us something, and typically I can follow it, but not this time.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 6, 2010)

Paul S said:


> He is still trying to tell us something, and typically I can follow it, but not this time.


It looks like English, but I still don't know what the hell he's saying...


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 6, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > He is still trying to tell us something, and typically I can follow it, but not this time.
> ...


Of course we don't know what he is saying... we didn't get fatty raises!

Maybe it will make more sense after another fine ice cold refreshing beverage...


----------



## Paul S (Jun 6, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> It looks like English, but I still don't know what the hell he's saying...


Maybe some Alaskan dialect?



bigray76 said:


> Maybe it will make more sense after another fine ice cold refreshing beverage...



:beerchug:


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 13, 2010)

Wife was told yesterday morning in a staff meeting the reason she was asked to remove her photos from Facebook was because one of her co-workers (different floor, didn't know the lady) was fired for posting specific patient info and mentioning the hospital by name (a violation of HIPPA rules). Her boss also said that it would be ok to post pics as long as they were non-nude photos (her biggest concern and reason for asking my wife not to post photos).


----------

